# May '08 Challenge Photos - "Sunrise Over Sea"



## TwistMyArm

Hey folks,

The photos are finally all here. We have 35 photos, which were submitted for this months challenge. Take a look and then cast your vote for your favorite. 

*Sunrise Over Sea*

You may notice that in the gallery some files appear larger then 150KB, but every photo included was less then 150KB when uploaded to the gallery.

To ensure that voting remains fair only active participating members of the forum may cast a vote. New members may not be able to vote right away in a challenge due to restrictions that have been put in place. If you cannot vote, but believe that you should be able to, feel free to send a pm to myself or another TPF staff member.

Please keep in mind that we are trying to keep this challenge anonymous (and unbiased) when it comes to both the submitting and the voting. Please avoid sharing your opinions about any specific photos until after the voting has completed and the winner is announced.

Please read the titles carefully in order to avoid confusion before voting. The photos may not be sorted in the correct order so to ensure you view them in proper order scroll to the bottom of the page and where it says "Display Options" ensure you select Sorted By: "Image Name" Sort Order: "Ascending" and then click on the "Show Images" button.

After viewing the photos please take the opportunity to vote for your favorite. Good luck to all. If there are any questions please let us know.

The mods/admins of ThePhotoForum.com may decide the winner from the top five submitted photos. The winner of the photo challenge will be contacted by Private Message (PM) on the day that the winner is announced. If the winner does not respond to the PM within 30 days they will not receive their prize and it will be put towards a future challenge. If we are unable to ship the intended prize to the winner do to his/her location we will provide another prize of equal value. 

The polls will be open for the next seven days.


----------



## Miaow

My votes in   Some beautiful shots there :thumbup:


----------



## Sirashley

Great job guys, it actually took me awhile to get through all the photos because this month they are very good.  Anyway, good luck everyone


----------



## PerrieBelle

eee i love all these pictures!!


----------



## PhotoDonkey

It was fun just to enter.  When I get my camera back, I'm going to take a crack at this month's challenge.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

A  lot of great pictures!, too bad I can't vote


----------



## frfefarfearz

woowww! oh how i love sunset! and sunrise and sunset-sunset over the sea.. its really nice to see those pictures! lovely!


----------



## frfefarfearz

C677T said:


> A lot of great pictures!, too bad I can't vote


 
i agree.. 
too bad i cant vote too hehe ^_^
such an opportunity to enter this contest

this month's entries are soo lovely


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

It must be us noobs aren't allowed to vote haha.


----------



## frfefarfearz

ur certainly correct  hehe well. ^_^ thats just fine.. lets just love what we do.. hehe


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

But i'm not sure what it is I do!! haha   0_o


----------



## Connahhh

If only I could vote. Awesome shots everyone.


----------



## Rhys

Lol. Some people didn't even bother voting for their own photos!


----------



## mr_baseball_08

Rhys said:


> Lol. Some people didn't even bother voting for their own photos!



Voting for yourself isn't cool.  If everyone did that, no one would win.


----------



## PhotoDonkey

Yeah, I didn't vote for mine, because mine's not the best.


----------



## frfefarfearz

mr_baseball_08 said:


> Voting for yourself isn't cool. If everyone did that, no one would win.


yeah,, thats just so true..


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

I did it, I voted!


----------



## juleene52

> voting for yourself isn't cool. If everyone did that, no one would win.



if you don't use multible accounts it's ok! why not voting for yourself?


----------



## Antarctican

Voting closes in just over an hour!!! It's now or never. Take a few minutes to look at the pics, and cast your vote.....


----------



## frfefarfearz

oh my.. whos gonna win ^_^


----------



## frfefarfearz

C677T said:


> I did it, I voted!


 
wow! good for you 

^_^ hope iL get  to vote for this month


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

frfefarfearz said:


> ^_^ hope iL get  to vote for this month


Yeah, but you'll have to bump up your post count first, I guess after 50 post they let us noobs vote haha  0_0

Did you post a photo for May's contest?


----------



## frfefarfearz

C677T said:


> Yeah, but you'll have to bump up your post count first, I guess after 50 post they let us noobs vote haha 0_0


 


hehe ^_^ yeah maybe about 50 posts.. hhmmm but its ok.. i dont have to bump up posts just to vote right? hehe




c677T said:


> Did you post a photo for May's contest?


 
hehe secret,. ^_^ lolz
i just eyed many beautiful sunset/sunrise photos here
im really a sunset/sunrise lover you see.. ^_^


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

frfefarfearz said:


> hehe ^_^ yeah maybe about 50 posts.. hhmmm but its ok.. i dont have to bump up posts just to vote right? hehe
> 
> haha yeah thats true
> 
> 
> hehe secret,. ^_^ lolz
> i just eyed many beautiful sunset/sunrise photos here
> im really a sunset/sunrise lover you see.. ^_^



 haha a secret   o_o thats terrible.

Sunsets and sunrises a really great though,I kind of like sunsets better myself though.


----------



## frfefarfearz

C677T said:


> haha a secret   o_o thats terrible.
> 
> Sunsets and sunrises a really great though,I kind of like sunsets better myself though.




hehe yeah same here.. i lov sunsets more too.. ^_^ it gives this romantic feel ^_^

ohlala..

lolz


----------



## Big Bully

These photos are fantastic!! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## TwistMyArm

It looks like congratulations has to go out to frfefarfearz this month. Frfefarfearz submitted the winning photograph, which was "may08photo06-break free". 

*Congrats frfefarfearz*!


----------



## randerson07

Im confused, when I look at the poll photo06 has the most votes, am i missing something?


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

frfefarfearz said:


> hehe yeah same here.. i lov sunsets more too.. ^_^ it gives this romantic feel ^_^
> 
> ohlala..
> 
> lolz



Sunsets romantic 0_o !? I just like all the pretty colors haha


----------



## Ajay

randerson07 said:


> Im confused, when I look at the poll photo06 has the most votes, am i missing something?


 
I was wondering the same thing...


----------



## Antarctican

:scratch:  Looks like maybe TwistMyArm confused 11 _votes_ with _photo_ 11?


----------



## frfefarfearz

ohhh theres already a wiiner  congrats


----------



## frfefarfearz

C677T said:


> Sunsets romantic 0_o !? I just like all the pretty colors haha


 

yeah sunsets are romantic! ^_^


----------



## Big Bully

Antarctican said:


> :scratch: Looks like maybe TwistMyArm confused 11 _votes_ with _photo_ 11?


 

LOL Yeah no kidding.. Photo 06 had the 11 votes.


----------



## Lounge

LOL

Well, thats like waking up with a kiss followed by a slap

Send a pm so im guessing my claim to fame will be short lived


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

frfefarfearz said:


> ohhh theres already a wiiner  congrats



oiy, I wonder who photo number #6 belongs to?   G_G


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

Lounge said:


> Send a pm so im guessing my claim to fame will be short lived


  but it was fun while it lasted haha :0


----------



## TwistMyArm

Yes, sorry everyone. This was a big mistake on my part. It was photo 6 with 11 votes, which won the May challenge and not photo 11. I have corrected the post to indicate the correct winner.

I'm sorry Lounge and frfefarfearz  for the mistake that I made announcing the winning photograph as photo 11.


----------



## frfefarfearz

C677T said:


> oiy, I wonder who photo number #6 belongs to? G_G


 

:greenpbl:

hey ive sen ur flickr ^_^

uv got lovely shots!


----------



## Antarctican

Congrats on the win, frfefarfearz!!!


----------



## frfefarfearz

Antarctican said:


> Congrats on the win, frfefarfearz!!!


 
thanks very much antarctican!


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

frfefarfearz said:


> :greenpbl:
> 
> hey ive sen ur flickr ^_^
> 
> uv got lovely shots!



Thanks, you do to0. I checked them out earlier and recognized you photo #6 lol


----------



## frfefarfearz

C677T said:


> Thanks, you do to0. I checked them out earlier and recognized you photo #6 lol


 

lol!  hehehe
thanks..
hehe my flickr is soo poor.. and i dont actually have many contacts haha ^_^


----------



## frfefarfearz

winning is very much overwhelming.. i think i would like to say thank you to my model for this one! ^_^ this was taken on her 21st bday - april 04, 2008 ^_^ - on a summer escapade visit at their province 

thanks rhona kris lasala ^_^


----------



## xc222

yeah sunsets are romantic! ^_^


----------



## johngpt

This was the one for which I voted. I couldn't resist those water droplets!

Congratulations frfefarfearz, not just on winning, but on capturing the decisive moment. :mrgreen:


----------



## Arch

Gratz frfefarfearz, this is an excellent shot. :thumbup:


----------



## frfefarfearz

thanks very much guys! im so flattered here


----------



## johngpt

frfefarfearz, have you come across this thread here?

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=125838

I'd sure be interested in knowing how you picked your forum name. I've been to your linked sites, and from there to your friend's links, so have come across your name, but I'm sure curious as to the meaning behind "frfefarfearz."

And by the way, you and your friends are very talented.


----------



## frfefarfearz

hehe iL check that thread.. thanks john!


----------



## Harix

What camera and lens did you use for such a beautiful photos?


----------



## frfefarfearz

hehe thanks for the compliment!
actually i only used a point and shoot digicam of my friend
and would yo believe its only a 4mp olympus cam?


----------

